# Raijintek Triton Idle Top, bei Last Instant "hoch"



## geri_st (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein neues System gebastelt!
I5 4670
gekühlt mit Rajintek Triton
auf einem MSI B85M-G43

Der Radiator wird von einem NB eLoop B12-4 gekühlt (ja nur einer) und der dreht bei knapp 1000rpm
dadurch wird es im Idle auf angenehme 26°C gekühlt.

Jedoch wird die CPU für Sekunden unter Last gesetzt (AIDA64 5.0 auch bei vorversionen) steigt die Temp genauso schnell auf ca 68°C.
Belässt man die Last, so bleibt auch die Temp (annähernd).
Das habe ich für knapp 20min so laufen lassen. Kaum Veränderung!

Das ist doch nicht normal oder?
Normalerweise geht die Temp ja eher langsam noch oben, oder? So war es auch bei allen Tests die ich über die Triton gelesen habe ein langsamer Temp Anstieg...

Hat dazu Jemand einen Rat parat?

Versuche: Lüfter aufdrehen, keine Änderung (beide temps idle und last um ca 2° gesenkt)
Pumpe ausstecken bringt einen langsamen kontinuierlichen Anstieg (also Pumpe funktioniert)

Kann das an der WLP liegen? (an sich ist die ganz dünn drauf)

Hoffe mir kann das jemand erklären und weiterhelfen!

lg


----------



## cryon1c (31. Januar 2015)

Die CPU-Temperatur geht so schnell hoch wie die Last.
Die Wassertemperatur steigt natürlich langsamer an - die Hitze muss erstma ankommen und sich verteilen. 
Das alles ist absolut normal, ich hab die Triton auch hier, allerdings auf ner extrem heißen CPU, mit nem 360er Radiator ausgestattet. Die Temperatur schießt sofort auf den hohen Wert und pegelt sich dann dort. 3x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-3 hier, läuft alles wunderbar. 

Ich krieg die Kiste hier noch gekühlt, bin aber über 80°C unterwegs. 
Bei dir sollten um die 60°C ankommen wenn die Spannungen passen (eventuell legt das Board noch etwas zu viel Spannung drauf) und allgemein siehts gut aus.
Jag mal prime95 V27.9 drüber, dann siehste deine maximale Temperatur. V28.9 würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, das Teil bringt perverse Last auf die CPU.


----------



## XGamer98 (31. Januar 2015)

Das ist absolut normal egal ob bei CPU oder GPU. Wenn du mal spielst und das OSD von Msi Afterburner mit der Temperatur mitlaufen lässt, schießt auch hier die Temperatur innerhalb weniger Sekunden auf einen Wert der sich dann einpendelt und bleibt dann auch dort. Man ist eher gewohnt das die Temperatur langsam ansteigt (beispielswesie beim Kochen), hier sieht das etwas anders aus, war am anfang auch erst verwirrt hat sich mir dann aber von alleine ergeben, daher versteh ich dich voll und ganz.
Also alles einwandfrei bei dir und viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Kühlung 
MfG, Niklas


----------



## geri_st (1. Februar 2015)

Vielen dank für die antworten!
Dann bin ich sehr beruhigt und sehr zufrieden mit den Temperaturen!

Schönen Sonntag!
Lg geri


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute wollte mal fragen ob in Idle temp von 30°C bei einen i7-4790K mit der Triton i.o ist??


----------



## kartal03 (15. Februar 2015)

Dürfte kein Problem sein, aber vielleicht hast du zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, sodass die Temperaturen noch besser ausfallen könnten


----------

